# Mosquito this weekend anyone?



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Is anyone heading out to mosquito this weekend? From the looks of it, looks like it will be hard to keep me away from the lake with the incoming weather. Haven't been to the lake since Spring and may just bring everything with me to try and get those walleye to bite.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I plan to go Friday and Sunday. Took a vacation day Friday. I will be chasing walleye but no guarantee I will catch them.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Gotta work and get my boat out of storage on Friday and hook the batteries back up. Will probably be out on Saturday and Sunday. Will probably be on the south end but may try a little north as well depending on the marks I see.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of checking it out also. But maybe Monday I have that day off


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Supposed to get down to 19 degrees Thursday overnight. I am hoping that does not put any ice on the marina. I would think the water has warmed enough that it would be no more than slim ice that I could break through easily. I will be at the south end and will report back.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I think you should still be fine! And please do report back, will def be seeing you out there on Sunday. Going to def be bringing my jigging rods with some Vibes, but may even try some slow trolling off of boards (very slow, like .8 mph), or leadcore and see what happens as well.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

mosquito walleye said:


> I think you should still be fine! And please do report back, will def be seeing you out there on Sunday. Going to def be bringing my jigging rods with some Vibes, but may even try some slow trolling off of boards (very slow, like .8 mph), or leadcore and see what happens as well.


I will be using vibes and jiggin raps. I have. It figured out how to post pictures but will definitely report how I do Friday. Last couple trips I struggled. Hoping that will change this weekend.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

take some sand the docks will be frosty.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> take some sand the docks will be frosty.


Got that right. A few years ago, I took a pretty hard fall going down the dock. Luckily I didn't do damage to my back.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Last year I fell off the dock in November at Berlin. Hand slipped pulling boat to me and went head first. Water was 42 degrees. Told my doctor that was my stress test for the year. Took my wet clothes off and out my ice suit on and went fishing.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone trying for crappie or having any luck on them? Been seeing the other post and it seems the crappie are getting into the spring spots. Want to go somewhere Saturday but not to sure if I'd be wasting our time going to skito. We haven't been out for a few months and would like to get the fellas some fish. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Anyone trying for crappie or having any luck on them? Been seeing the other post and it seems the crappie are getting into the spring spots. Want to go somewhere Saturday but not to sure if I'd be wasting our time going to skito. We haven't been out for a few months and would like to get the fellas some fish. Thanks


The last couple times out I have not caught any crappie but I have been targeting walleye. Usually catch a few crappie fishing for eyes just not lately. Not much help but info nonetheless.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Any info is good info thanks


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Grizzly, looks like I will be out 100% on Sunday and probably Saturday as well. What time are you going to be putting in on Sunday? Ill be state park ramp and assuming you will be the same. New black and silver Starweld. 1 final trip out of her until I trade her in for something even larger!! Never thought I would have a final trip in the middle of February, but can't complain at the same time!


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

anyone having any luck at the spillway thinking of going tomorrow afternoon its a 40 min drive for me


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

No reports here. I am always in a boat, but still haven't heard anything from anyone about the spillway.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

I have the spillway dialed in, BUT.... I'd go somewhere else. They update their facebook page daily with how wide the gates are open. If it's 1&2 much past 30-40% it' washed out all the walleye holding spots. Last check of their page said all FOUR (yes there's FOUR gates) were open to 40%.... That's no Bueno. There's a few other spots us landlubbers can still get at to catch em this time of year.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

mosquito walleye said:


> Grizzly, looks like I will be out 100% on Sunday and probably Saturday as well. What time are you going to be putting in on Sunday? Ill be state park ramp and assuming you will be the same. New black and silver Starweld. 1 final trip out of her until I trade her in for something even larger!! Never thought I would have a final trip in the middle of February, but can't complain at the same time!


I get there about 715 maybe a little earlier. I will be at State Park ramp and will be in a 18' Lund. Exciting getting a new boat! Hoping tomorrow the ramps are not icy. Going to be cold overnight.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I plan on going early saturday, hopefully sunrise. Gonna try the sunken bridge and roadbed by cemetery. Plan on using a perch spreader with minnows on one rod and jigging a jig with minnow or blade bait or grub on the other rod. Ill see how that goes, hoping for a mixed bag of eyes and perch maybe a crappie. I got ship to shore radio if anyone else does and want to talk let me know


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I won't be out Saturday but will report how it goes tomorrow and Sunday. Good luck.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Good luck to both of you. I will have my radio on me possibly Saturday and 100% Sunday, just let me know what channel. I will def be jigging as well but am going to def try some slow trolling as well if I see any suspended fish at all. You just never know...


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

mosquito walleye said:


> Good luck to both of you. I will have my radio on me possibly Saturday and 100% Sunday, just let me know what channel. I will def be jigging as well but am going to def try some slow trolling as well if I see any suspended fish at all. You just never know...


Ill turn radio to channel 68. Trollling may not be out of the question for me either, maybe flicker shads, or small rapala floaters with weights, maybe a a harness. What lure were you thinking of trolling?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Skim ice all over the lake this morning. Heading back home guess I'll wait till Sunday


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I am very surprised with your report Grizzly!! I am assuming that it will be good by tomorrow then....? Want to be out both Saturday and Sunday. Sorry about your luck this morning...... and Chris, I am def going to be trying some flicker minnows and flicker shads as well pretty much right off the bottom.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I doubt it will be an issue in the morning. Sun out all day and temps in 40's. I thought my issue this morning would just be the marina. Was disappointed when I drove along damn and saw birds standing on ice. Ohio weather really stinks. Let me know how you do tomorrow. I will be out early Sunday. Good luck guys.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I will see you out on Sunday morning then!!! May give it a little time tomorrow morning to thaw out and start a little later than normal!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Low tonight of 38. Morning should be good. Maybe someone will post later today. I called the State Park Office not too long ago to ask if it was ice. They can see the lake from the building. Might be option also. I will probably get there at 7 on Sunday. Will look for you.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

New Silver Silverado with black trailer, if not there when you are I won't be far behind. Just look for the person cruising around looking for marks in a Starweld.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Red Escape that looks way too small to pull my boat. Black trailer. I usually start off of Imagination Station.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I drove across the causeway about 1pm today and was ice as far as I could see on both sides. do not know how thick but the geese were walking on it. just fyi.
EB


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the report EB!! I really don't want to make the drive in the morning if ice is still out and I won't be able to fish by boat. I know it will def be good to go by Sunday, may have to just wait until then and not go tomorrow.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Please let me know if anyone gets anymore updates throughout the day and before the sun goes down, that really may help me make a decision to go in the morning tomorrow or just wait until Sunday. Thanks everyone!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Should be fine as far as what I'm seeing temps in low 40 all night and wind supposed to pick up a little. Should get rid of what is left


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw one boat out on south side towards dam-he launched at state park and you could see his trail of broken ice going out of marina-I went across causeway and all ice there-but could not tell how thick it was-geese standing on ice as earlier reported- In the lot it was a jeep and crestliner trailer- This was between 2 and 3 pm


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished under the bridge at the causeway for about an hour as that was the only open water and the boys got new poles for their birthday and wanted to fish.... wasn't super thick ice, but tons of it still there.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of the information guys!! Much appreciated!! With these reports it's looking like Saturday is going to be a no go...... Should be good to go out on Sunday though with the weather being like it is tomorrow. Please keep these reports coming if anyone will be around the lake tomorrow.


----------



## ohiobowhunter87 (Apr 21, 2016)

Drove up this morning and the ramp across from causeway was solid sheet of ice! Whole lake has ice except south end where a few brace souls broke through. Hopefully with the temps today we can get on tomorrow.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for looking Ohiobow, much appreciated by me!!! I feel like we should def be good for tomorrow with this weather today! You going out too? I'll be there around 7-7:30. Please keep updated if you see anything later on today.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

ohiobowhunter87 said:


> Drove up this morning and the ramp across from causeway was solid sheet of ice! Whole lake has ice except south end where a few brace souls broke through. Hopefully with the temps today we can get on tomorrow.


Thanks for the info. I do not want to waste another trip tomorrow like I did Friday


----------



## ohiobowhunter87 (Apr 21, 2016)

I will be there tomorrow about 7:30 if there's any change I'll report. Tight lines


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

I maybe out Sunday as well. What channel on the radio you guys using?

Good luck. I plan on being out in the afternoon for a little bit. 



mosquito walleye said:


> Good luck to both of you. I will have my radio on me possibly Saturday and 100% Sunday, just let me know what channel. I will def be jigging as well but am going to def try some slow trolling as well if I see any suspended fish at all. You just never know...


be


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I will be on whatever channel you guys want to be on, doesn't matter to me. Anyone hear of any recent ice reports after this sunny warm weather today?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Im going tommorow for sure, didnt go today cause i heard about ice black silverado with black crestliner be there at 7 to 730


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll see you out there around the same time Chris, silver Silverado, silver and black starweld


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mosquito walleye said:


> I'll see you out there around the same time Chris, silver Silverado, silver and black starweld


the lake is wide open,some thin ice crushed on east shore,
3 boats on south side 5pm,one boat on north end 9pm,very few fished from crossway and dam.


----------



## wishitwasyou (Feb 8, 2017)

was down below lake Milton and I didn't catch any walleye personally but I saw atleast 4 landed and also saw a couple guys with 4 or so on a stringer probley a dozen people down there befor 10 on Friday all using vibes or twistertails


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck today guys. What not make it today. Have had a fever and cough for 2 days now. Have fun.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

On my way! Thanks guys. Tight lines!!!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, i got skunked. Still grwat being in out in Februrary


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

mosquito walleye said:


> Is anyone heading out to mosquito this weekend? From the looks of it, looks like it will be hard to keep me away from the lake with the incoming weather. Haven't been to the lake since Spring and may just bring everything with me to try and get those walleye to bite.


*Mosquito this weekend anyone?-- Ummmm No!*


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Well...... Tried the Vibe bite and found a whole bunch on my Lowrance but couldn't for the life of me get the to bite!! Found a couple spots where my whole screen was lit up. Started slow trolling 1 mph north and also found a couple nice piles of fish where I picked up 2 throw backs and 2 keeper crappie in 17-20 FOW. Def can't say that I couldn't find them this weekend, just was difficult to make them bite!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't say I didn't find them...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Then too, they could a been carp or catfish, eh?


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Being right on that thermocline, I would like to think that they were walleye that weren't hungry, well 2 of the smaller ones were hungry I guess... Picked up a couple walleye right around these marks, just wish they were the larger ones.


----------

